# So how many poos per 24 hours?



## LankyDoodle (10 July 2009)

How many poos per 24 hours does your horse do?

I was poo picking my field tonight where my horses spend 24 hours a day in the summer (apart from ridden time, obviously, but they hadn't been ridden in the previous 24 hours). I was bored and counted the poos I picked up.  In approximately 24 hours, a 15hh welsh cob and a 17.3hh warmblood, produced 20 very large poos, which on average took 2 scoops to pick up.  

I got bored again so I worked out how often they must be pooing, assuming each did equal poos, and it worked out that each horse must poo approximately once every 2.5 hours, but of course this wouldn't be right as they'd not be eating for some of the time so would poo more at set times of the day.

So then I worked out how many poos they would produce in one year, if they continued at this rate, and it worked out at 7280 poos between the two horses.  I then allowed a little for seasonal variation owing to the fact that in winter each horse gets at least 2 hard feeds plus ad lib hay, whereas in summer they are on a handful of lite chaff with their vits and mins and are out 24/7 and also ridden more so likely to produce less poos in the field/stable.  

So the conclusion I drew was that my horses, between them, produce approximately 9000 poos per year, which means I have to use my scoop approximately 18000 times in a year.  

This post is quite irrelevant and shows the musings of a troubled mind on a Thursday evening poo-pick mission; but I wondered how many poos your horses produce?


----------



## flowerlady (10 July 2009)

On average most heathly horses I believe do about 8 in 24 hours.  It changes for a short time when the feed changes from grass to hay and hard feed and back to spring grass.  I always count my horses everyday as it can give an idea on whether there is a problem.


----------



## saddlesore (10 July 2009)

Well apparently the 'average' horse produces between 8 and 12 poos a day. I have yet to meet this horse. I would buy him!! Mine seem to be closer to 80 - 120 per day  
	
	
		
		
	


	








Perhaps i should use the poos as bedding in these credit crunch days


----------



## LankyDoodle (10 July 2009)

Not too bad then.  They seem to be doing 10 each.


----------



## TicTac (10 July 2009)

My mare does about 10 poops per day and about 50 wee's!


----------



## Polygon (10 July 2009)

2 horses out 24/7 = approx 1 wheelbarrow in 24 hours (I fill it right up!) so I guess that's about right!


----------



## kellyeaton (10 July 2009)

in 24hrs my 16.2hh t/b does around 16 and my 15hh appolossax does around 10!


----------



## BFG (10 July 2009)

I am such a bad mum i have never even thought to count my horses poo's........


----------



## Mickeymoo (10 July 2009)

The BHS say 10 per 24 hours, so from your posts that sounds about right.


----------



## kibob (10 July 2009)

PMSL I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has counted poo's (it was something I was going to keep to myself 
	
	
		
		
	


	








).  I am happy to announce that mine do on average between 8-10 per 24 hours 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  However on an hours hack one of mine can sometimes squeeze out 3-4


----------



## LankyDoodle (10 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
2 horses out 24/7 = approx 1 wheelbarrow in 24 hours (I fill it right up!) so I guess that's about right! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, same as mine - filled right up and it makes a bit of a mountain.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (10 July 2009)

i thought i was the only mad one that counted poo, and yes it does give a good indication of health


----------



## LankyDoodle (10 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

PMSL I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has counted poo's (it was something I was going to keep to myself 
	
	
		
		
	


	








).  I am happy to announce that mine do on average between 8-10 per 24 hours 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  However on an hours hack one of mine can sometimes squeeze out 3-4 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






  Mine seems to do that, and the thought crosses my mind 'oooh, one less for the stable'. I should be so lucky!


----------



## HayleyandBob (10 July 2009)

erm mine do about 3/4 of a wheelbarrow each in 24 hours 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... i can tell whos is whos to


----------



## LankyDoodle (10 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
erm mine do about 3/4 of a wheelbarrow each in 24 hours 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... i can tell whos is whos to 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

So can I, as the big thick one tramples over his and they're generally in bits when I get to them!


----------



## sugarnspice (10 July 2009)

Many people have said my horse is a big pooper lol. I've never done maths like that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. But thinking about it, when he was in his stable 24/7 it was about 7 or 8 poo's at night and 3 or 4 during the day.


----------



## HayleyandBob (10 July 2009)

the big chunky ones are the cobs 
	
	
		
		
	


	




the normal looking ones are the 'orses
and the dinky ones are the ponies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Come to think of it , the pony and horse probably do 8 -10
the rest are Cobos !


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 July 2009)

My coblet does approx 8 in 24 hours and my wb about 10!! I have seen elephants do smaller poos...... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I positively encourage mine to poo whilst out hacking - less for me to pick up!!


----------



## Storminateacup (10 July 2009)

My heavy cob does between 9 - 15 poos depending on the grazing. On lush pasture, which he should never have but has occasionally got into, he does about 20. 

If you work it out in terms of weight its a lot of tons in a year - alternatively look at the muck -heap!


----------



## golddustsara (10 July 2009)

The connie I had as a child did exactly 25 every day haha!

My connie now does about 12-18 - natives poo more it seems.


----------



## Taffyhorse (10 July 2009)

Think mine averages between 10-15 per day depending on time of year and grazing. 

He generally has at least one or two poos on a hack and often a wee too! And he always does one poo as soon as you walk in the school - v irritating as I have to trudge back down later to pick it up!


----------



## Theresa_F (10 July 2009)

I loose the will to live if I don't get out poo picking at least every other day - I feel like Hercules in the Augean stables.

My two - 17 hand clyde and 15.1 cob do at least 1 1/2 big wheelbarrows a day between them when living out.  Leave it 3 days and 5 barrows later you are knackered.  Mine also like to spread it so more often than not you have to rake and then scoop.  It is not so much how many they do, but the size of the poos that gets me - 5 poos is half a barrow easily - and it is a big barrow.


----------



## Pidgeon (10 July 2009)

Pidge 17hh ISH and Sunny 14.3hh cob do a full barrow per 24hours. Sunny does nice smallish pellets and Pidge big ones. Pidge also has a habit of killing the poos in the field so leaving them scattered all over the place


----------



## fatpiggy (10 July 2009)

I was always told the average was 7. I take 3 out after my mare has been in overnight (6pm to 8am) so I assume she does the same amount when she is out.  I spent Christmas Day counting how many poos fill a barrow and still leave it pushable in the mud.  No, I really didn't have anything better to do


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I was always told the average was 7. I take 3 out after my mare has been in overnight (6pm to 8am) so I assume she does the same amount when she is out.  I spent Christmas Day counting how many poos fill a barrow and still leave it pushable in the mud.  No, I really didn't have anything better to do  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

*whispers* You forgot to mention your conclusion. *stops whispering*


----------



## Sarah1 (10 July 2009)

Well, I  _think_ that each horse should poo roughly about once every 2 hours but I suppose it depends on the quality of the grass etc?  They're also supposed to wee once every 6 or 7 hours too I think but I'm sure my lad does more...!


----------



## tedster (10 July 2009)

god mine r shitebags at least 18 each per day
and if out hacking they do about 4 per hour lol


----------

